# Proud mama :)



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

So I've been working with Sammy a lot lately on "Drop it" by trading treats for whatever he has in his mouth. Today, we actually needed to use the command as he had a small plastic thing that he was chewing on. I didn't have a treat on hand, but I said, "Drop it," and to my delight he worked the piece to the front of his mouth and dropped it onto the floor. Yay!!!! Then, of course he looked up at me with a face that said, "Aren't I such a good boy?" Yes, you are Sammy. You certainly are. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I know that's so cool isn't it? :whoo: There have been several occasions that Tim has come through with training and that's your payback. There are several life saving commands such as "drop it" and others like recall that will pay you back ten times over. I know sometimes it feels like old hat with some of this training stuff but when it works it's all worth it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good boy, Sammy!!!:whoo:


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Agreed. So worth all the effort, and it really is pretty fun, too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

